# Das letzte aus HP2500 Katuschen rausholen



## Bernd_Munich (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

unser HP Color LaserJet 2500 Drucker verweigert immer den Dienst, wenn er meint daß eine HP-Kartusche leer ist und arbeitet erst mit einer neuen weiter.

Also nix mehr wie früher, wo man noch über einige 100 oder sogar 1000 Ausdrucke immer wieder schütteln konnte, bis die Qualität nicht mehr gepasst hat.

Ich habe bei jedem Wechsel das Gefühl, jede Menge Toner wegzuwerfen bzw. zum recyclen zu geben.

Für Nicht-HP-Kartuschen gibt es diese Überwachung wohl nicht, allerdings warnt HP dort vor Hardware-Schäden wenn man mit leeren Kartuschen druckt.

Hat jemand Ahnung von dem Thema?

Bernd


----------

